# Udo Jürgens ist tot!



## Crippler (21 Dez. 2014)

*Schock vor Weihnachten:* Sänger Udo Jürgens ist tot. Wie das Management bestätigt, soll der gebürtige Österreicher im Alter von 80 Jahren an einem Herzversagen gestorben sein.

Wie das Management in einer Mitteilung berichtet, soll Udo Jürgens zusammengebrochen und einem akuten Herzversagen erlegen sein. Offenbar war der Sänger und Komponist am Sonntagnachmittag bei einem Spaziergang in Gottlieben im Kanton Thurgau in der Schweiz bewusstlos geworden. Wiederbelebungsversuche waren nach Angaben des "General-Anzeiger Bonn" erfolglos. Jürgens verstarb im Kantonsspital Münsterlingen.
Udo Jürgen, ganz einfach danke ...

Udo Jürgens Manager Freddy Burger und das gesamte Team zeigten sich geschockt von der Nachricht. In einer Mitteilung heißt es, es herrsche "große Trauer". Nach den gemeinsamen Konzerterfolgen der aktuellen Tournee seien alle erschüttert und fassungslos über den unerwarteten und plötzlichen Tod. In der Mitteilung heißt es weiter: "Wir bitten Sie um Verständnis dafür, dass wir zum tragischen Tod von Udo Jürgens aus aktuellem Anlass keine weiteren Statements abgegeben können."

Erst vor wenigen Tagen hatte der Sänger für sein Album "Mitten im Leben - Das Tribute Album" Gold-Status erreicht. Mit diesem Album wollte er im Januar auf große Tournee durch Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz. Für den 25. Dezember war ein Auftritt in der "Helene-Fischer-Show" geplant gewesen.

Quelle: gmx.de


----------



## Brian (21 Dez. 2014)

Habe die Nachricht gerade im Netz gelesen und bin immer noch geschockt.Ich war ein grosser Fan von Udo Jürgens den ich auch öfters live erleben durfte.Seine Konzerte waren immer ein Erlebnis für mich,er war immer für seine Fans da und nahm sich auch stets die Zeit auch nach einem Konzert Autogramme zu schreiben,sowas ist heute nicht selbstverständlich.Ich begleite seine Musik schon seit 40 Jahren,Udo danke für alles und mögest du in Frieden ruhn,das ist ein schwarzer Tag für die Musikwelt,einer der ganz grossen hat die grosse Bühne für immer verlassen...


----------



## stuftuf (21 Dez. 2014)

ein ganz großen Entertainer hat uns leider verlassen. Udo war jemand der mich seit meiner Jugend fasziniert hat und der auf Grund seiner Präsenz und Ausstrahlung jeden Auftritt zu einem Erlebnis für die Fans gemacht hat!

Ich werde ihn vermissen!!! Aber in der Erinnerung an viele schöne Stunden wird er im Gedächtnis der Menschen bleiben


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Danke für alles, Udo!


----------



## cat_crawler (21 Dez. 2014)

Danke Udo Jürgens!
Wir erinnern uns und wissen deine Worte zu schätzen.


----------



## lofas (22 Dez. 2014)

Uns bleibt nur mehr leise Trauer


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2014)

Er hat Klatschtanten humorvoll in den Sahnetod geschickt und griechischen Wein zum Ohrwurm gemacht. Er hat Spießigkeit und Heuchelei in ehrenwerten Häusern entlarvt. Und immer, immer wieder hat Udo Jürgens die Hoffnung und die Liebe hoch leben lassen.
Hits mit klugen Texten zu wunderbaren Melodien waren sein Markenzeichen - und sind nun als Evergreens sein Vermächtnis.

Er war ein ganz Großer! Möge ihn die Erde leicht sein!


----------



## chini72 (22 Dez. 2014)

:thx: UDO für ALLES!! RIP


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2014)

Udo, du hast dem Alter immer würdevoll die Stirn geboten und uns gezeigt, dass man im hohen Alter noch "rocken" kann. 

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!


----------



## MetalFan (22 Dez. 2014)

Es wäre gelogen wenn ich sagen würde, das er mich menschlich und/oder musikalisch geprägt hat. 
Er ist mir jedoch mit dem Titelsong zu 'Tom & Jerry' "früh" im Leben begegnet.

Dennoch war er einer der Großen unter den deutschsprachigen Musikern, trotz der "Verfehlungen" die er sich im Privatleben geleistet hat.

Sein großes Talent war es, gesellschaftlich bzw. politisch relevante/brisante Themen aufzugreifen und eine Message in leichten Liedern mit Wiedererkennungswert zu vermitteln ohne groß den Zeigefinger zu heben.

R.I.P. Udo Jürgens!

Zehn nach elf 

​


----------

